
Ask HN: Meditation advice for a beginner? - Crazyontap
So I friend told me about Headspace and the usual benefits of meditation. I&#x27;m on my 8th day now but I&#x27;m having a really hard time with it so far :(<p>Because every time he says now close your eyes I just start getting itching all over my body. He said it could happen but mine is quite uncontrollable. The more I resist it and think it will pass me by, the more physical agony I get into.<p>Also I feel a very strong urge to move my body, like shake my legs or something when I try to sit still like this. Sitting for like 10 mins in one position is just too hard. I just want to change positions like tilt my head, adjust myself every few minutes.<p>Why is something this simple so hard? Anybody else struggled like this? Any advice for me? I don&#x27;t have any of those symptoms while writing this or coding though.<p>Since a lot of HNers like to meditate I guess this place is good as any.
======
aaavl2821
can try r/meditation for suggestions as well

it can be very frustrating at first. one of the first things to "learn" is
that its totally normal and ok to be frustrated, to feel like you can't do it,
that it is hard. getting to the point where you are ok with it being hard,
even if you still cant really pay attention to the object of meditation for
any length of time, is progress. when you start getting frustrated, try to
remind yourself that its ok to be frustrated, and that all you are trying to
do is pay attention to your breath (or whatever), it is as simple (and hard!)
as that

if it still isnt working, try a different kind of meditation, like mindful
yoga or a walking meditation

i did headspace at first but didnt want to pay for it, and found a really good
free mindfulness based stress reduction program. it does not have the same
soothing voice and nice graphics of headspace, but the content is better and
it is more of an established (and somewhat clinically validated) program:
[https://palousemindfulness.com/](https://palousemindfulness.com/)

